# Tanner v TeMar



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Tanner left us today. Another great dog taken by hemangiosarcoma. 

November 19, 2006-December 26, 2016


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

RIP little one! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. Beautiful boy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

too young...... so very sorry!

Hemangio is so terrible.....too many lost to it



again, so very sorry


Lee


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so sorry! He was gorgeous!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. What a beautiful face!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

So sad, this disease takes so many, sorry you lost him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Sheilah.  RIP Tanner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He made it through Christmas. Were there any symptoms? 

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful dog! My deepest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

No symptoms. He has been eating well and his poops have been good. It has been really cold here, and he hadn't been interested in spending much time outside. 

This afternoon he stood up , vomited a whole bunch of blood and then just kind of stood there. There was so much blood. 

We called the vet and had him in the car and on the way within a few minutes. His abdomen was filled with blood. The ultrasound showed a mass on his liver, that is where the blood was coming from. The tumor had burst. 

We lost our Jackson four and a half years ago to hemangiosarcoma. He collapsed and died right in front of our eyes. I never want to see another animal go through that. And I knew that I didn't want to run the risk of Tanner dying like that tomorrow or next week. The vet said he had a very poor prognosis. We let him go.
Sheilah


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I am so sorry.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Dec 25, 2016)

Condolences to you & your family... it's a terrible disease.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this ... and it sounds like just added trauma on top of the loss ... take care.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this Sheilah. It's very sad and there should not be so many health problems in this or any other breed. My best to you. Andy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's really sad. One of my puppy-buyers lost their boy a few days before Christmas. He died on the way to the vet. They did not do a necropsy, but hemangio, or aneurism sounds most likely. This is a terrible time to lose a pet, though there really isn't a good time. It is truly the toughest part about owning these magnificent creatures.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Tanner..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Such a beautiful face, like he could read your mind. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, my son and I will keep Tanner and you in our prayers tonight.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So very sad!! I am so sorry you lost your handsome boy!! RIP Tanner.


----------

